# Fujitsu 15.6 lifebook ah531 laptop?



## omnipeta (Nov 12, 2011)

Considering buying 1st laptop, what do people think of 
 Fujitsu 15.6 lifebook ah531 laptop? £399 on ebuyer.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 12, 2011)

Its got a stupid name


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks pretty average to me


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 12, 2011)

Let down by battery life


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 12, 2011)

It makes a great little mobile tablet though.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 12, 2011)

English Breakfast


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 12, 2011)

What ?????


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 12, 2011)

English sausage


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2011)

Who stole the bacon?


----------

